
Getting financial support from your users - feross
https://mikemcquaid.com/2019/10/14/making-homebrew-financially-sustainable/
======
mehdim
to get more financial support for Homebrew, did you try a maintainers'
trademark contract? You can see an example here
[https://framagit.org/inno3/tm-contract-for-oss-
maintainers/t...](https://framagit.org/inno3/tm-contract-for-oss-
maintainers/tree/master)

